

Server balancing and failsafe - hexiumvii

Site uptime is a major issue for everyone. I currently have space on 6 different hosts and i'm wondering if there is any practical way to use them all effectively. They only thing i can come up with is to be redirected to a server that is currently up. Right now I simply have everything mirrored on all the hosts ready to switch DNS if something were to happen. This however doesn't solve much and takes a bit more work with dynamic sites. It would be nice ot hear what others are doing to ensure great uptime.
======
brk
round-robin DNS setups and/or use of haproxy are some of the most common
approaches in your scenario (limited budget, early growth phases of site).

Round-robin DNS is basically free to implement, and while it doesn't give you
100% uptime, it helps ensure that a problem on any 1 server only affects a
small portion of your userbase.

------
qhoxie
Round-robin would be one approach; simple but effective. You could also make
use of something like haproxy, which would load balance for you.

